# Impressive Honey Bees



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thought I'd share this here, as beekeepers would appreciate it.

Our dear friends/neighbors recently suffered a devastating barn fire, in which they lost the majority of their goat foundation stock.

Very near the intense heat of the fire (which consumed the entire building) were their bee hives. 

One of the hives was completely overcome by the heat, but two of them, just 10' away, survived. The heavy plastic top of the hive was melt-y, and the bees were bringing out some dead, but the majority of the bees in those two hives were still alive and working. 

Don't know if the queens survived, but wow! Those little workers must have had their wings going skatey-eighty!

More than ever, I want to add honeybees to our livestock!


----------

